
Please don't learn to code - t_fatus
https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/10/please-dont-learn-to-code/?sr_share=facebook
======
buserror
'coding' is the new 'web', just 16+ years later. How many 'webmaster' and 'web
developers' degrees, wanabees and 'experts' did it take for people to realize
that it's not a /given/ and that some people are actually made for /that/ job
while many others are not?

It'll just ruin the lives of quite a few people who'll, again, invest time,
money, and come down crashing down to earth a little while later.

And, I agree with the author. Most of the time spent 'coding' (god I hate that
word, I feel like my job is transcoding ASCII to EBCDIC by hand when I read
that) should be spent sitting down looking at the ceiling instead.

